# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  PSOE-A reclama que el Congreso debata antes del verano la iniciativa del Guadalquivir

## ben-amar

Para la delegación de competencias a Andalucía
PSOE-A reclama que el Congreso debata antes del verano la iniciativa del Guadalquivir
http://www.europapress.es/andalucia/...429122257.html


SEVILLA, 29 Abr. (EUROPA PRESS) -    

   El PSOE-A va a reclamar, a través de sus diputados en el Congreso, que la proposición de Ley Orgánica para la delegación de competencias a Andalucía sobre las aguas de la cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren íntegramente por territorio andaluz sea debatida en dicha Cámara antes del verano.

   Fuentes del PSOE-A han manifestado a Europa Press que van a "presionar" para que dicha iniciativa se debata en el actual periodo de sesiones y han lamentado que desde el Partido Popular, que tiene mayoría absoluta en el Congreso, se estén poniendo "obstáculos" para que ello sea así.

   Como se recordará, el 13 de septiembre de 2011, el Pleno del Parlamento andaluz dio luz verde por unanimidad a la tramitación de la proposición de Ley Orgánica que presentó el grupo parlamentario socialista para la delegación de competencias a la comunidad sobre las aguas de la cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren íntegramente por territorio andaluz y sobre lo que el Congreso de los Diputados tiene la última palabra.

*Concretamente, la proposición de ley orgánica que se remitió al Congreso para su debate plantea la habilitación de instrumentos de coordinación entre las administraciones central y autonómica para evitar la fragmentación o compartimentación de la gestión, mientras se atribuye al Estado velar por el respeto de las competencias de las comunidades autónomas que, aunque de forma minoritaria, tienen terrenos incluidos en la cuenca hidrográfica.*

   Entre las competencias que se propone delegar a la comunidad, destacan las relativas a concesiones de recursos hídricos; administración y gestión del registro de aguas y del censo de vertidos autorizados; policía de aguas y cauces; autorizaciones de vertidos y de uso del dominio público hidráulico; procedimientos sancionadores; sistemas automáticos de información hidrológica; deslindes de cauces, y cesiones de derecho al uso privativo de las aguas (en coordinación con la Administración central).

   La proposición no incluye la delegación de las competencias que inciden sobre el régimen jurídico de las aguas, cuyo ejercicio se reserva íntegramente al Estado junto con las correspondientes fórmulas de control adicional constitucionalmente permitidas. De igual modo, se excluyen atribuciones relativas a normativas básicas de protección del medio ambiente, las obras públicas hidráulicas de interés general y la planificación hidrológica de la demarcación.

   Los grupos ya tienen designados a sus respectivos portavoces, tres diputados autonómicos, que intervendrían en el debate de la iniciativa en el Congreso de los Diputados: Carolina González Vigo (PP-A), Mario Jiménez (PSOE-A) y José Antonio Castro (IULV-CA).

----------


## ben-amar

El PP pretende controlar desde Madrid todala cuenca, en contra del Estatuto de Autonomia aprobado por *unanimidad* en Andalucia y el Congreso de los Diputados.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...ir_809600.html

La mayoría del PP, junto al voto de UPyD, tumba la delegación del río a la Junta por ser inconstitucional

	M. U. 12/06/2013
Vista aérea del río Guadalquivir a su paso por la ciudad de Córdoba.	Vista aérea del río Guadalquivir a su paso por la ciudad de Córdoba. TONI BLANCO	
Edición en PDF
Version en PDF de la noticia, página 28	Esta noticia pertenece a la edición en papel de Diario Córdoba.	

    Para acceder a los contenidos de la hemeroteca debe ser usuario registrado de Diario Córdoba y tener una suscripción.

Pulsa aquí para ver archivo (pdf)	

Nace y muere en Andalucía, baña la comunidad de este a oeste pero no es un río andaluz. El Gobierno no devolverá a la Junta la gestión del Guadalquivir. La mayoría del PP en el Congreso, junto a UPyD, tumbó ayer la propuesta de delegación de competencias mediante el artículo 150.2 de la Constitución, una vía que abre el camino para que el Estado ceda algunas de sus competencias exclusivas a las comunidades. Los populares tildaron esta fórmula de "inconstitucional" a pesar de que el PP andaluz no se opuso --se abstuvo en algunos puntos-- a esa misma propuesta hace un año en el Parlamento y pese a que el lunes anunció que no la bloquearía. El PSOE-A habló de "deslealtad y desprecio" del Ejecutivo a Andalucía, IU culpó a "todos los gobiernos del fracaso" de la gestión y el PP-A acusó a los socialistas de ser unos "incompetentes".

Un grupo de diputados andaluces se trasladó ayer a Madrid para defender en el Congreso la delegación de competencias por el 150.2 de la Constitución, el último recurso posible para recuperar el Guadalquivir, uno de los símbolos del Estatuto. El debate, que no suscitó ningún interés entre los diputados nacionales, se zanjó cuando la mayoría del PP y UPyD votaron en contra. Poco antes, el vicesecretario general del PSOE-A, Mario Jiménez, aseguró en la Cámara Baja que Andalucía reclamaba lo que le corresponde "en justicia" y que hace un "ejercicio de responsabilidad y honestidad" en la actual situación económica, informa Europa Press. La diputada nacional del PSOE por Huelva María José Rodríguez dejó claro que el debate no es fruto de un "capricho político", sino que ha sido avalado por el Estado a través de las Cortes Generales cuando se aprobó el Estatuto andaluz.



EL ARRANQUE DEL CONFLCITO // Precisamente ahí comenzó el largo conflicto político y judicial por el Guadalquivir. El Estatuto fijó, en su artículo 51, la gestión exclusiva de las aguas andaluzas del río por parte de la Junta de Andalucía. Ese artículo fue posteriormente tumbado por el Tribunal Constitucional que, por dos ocasiones y atendiendo los recursos de otras comunidades afectadas como Extremadura, señaló que las competencias de una cuenca supracomunitaria --que discurre por varias regiones-- no podían ser más que del Estado. El 90,22% de la cuenca del Guadalquivir discurre por Andalucía, pero también la cuenca incluye a Castilla-La Mancha, Extremadura y Murcia.

El Constitucional alegó la ruptura de la unidad de cuenca y la sentencia de marzo de 2011 dejó en el limbo legal el traspaso de los 849 trabajadores. Después de unos meses de negociación con el Gobierno de Zapatero y ante esa inseguridad jurídica, la Junta rechazó la salida que le ofrecía el Ejecutivo socialista --una encomienda de gestión de cinco años-- y renunció al Guadalquivir solo tres años después de que asumiera la gestión de la cuenca. En diciembre de 2011 el Parlamento andaluz elevó la iniciativa para que el Congreso votara la delegación de competencias por el 150.2.



INCONSTITUCIONAL // El PP se apoyó ayer en el fallo del Constitucional para rechazar la propuesta. La diputada popular María Teresa de Lara Carbó recordó que el traspaso es "inconstitucional" y fue muy crítica con el Gobierno andaluz: "Los dirigentes de la Junta de Andalucía han consumido más energía en asumir y devolver las competencias sobre el Guadalquivir y colocar a sus amigos que en trabajar por sus ciudadanos", afirmó. Minutos antes, la diputada andaluza Carolina González Vigo (PP) aseguró que su partido defiende "siempre lo mismo" respecto al Guadalquivir, a pesar de que el PP andaluz dijo el lunes que su formación no tumbaría la iniciativa. González Vigo advirtió de que durante los tres años en los que la Junta mantuvo las competencias del río "el debate real no era el de la titularidad o las competencias", sino el del "auténtico fracaso" que supuso, en su opinión, la "gestión socialista".



FRACASO EN LA GESTIÓN // José Antonio Castro (IU) reconoció que el Guadalquivir presenta "una realidad preocupante" y que "todos los gobiernos", tanto los centrales como los regionales, "han fracasado" en su gestión. Añadió que la Junta quiere la "protección sostenible" del Guadalquivir para evitar un "colapso ecológico". Precisamente la sostenibilidad fue el eje y el objetivo prioritario de un macroproyecto presentado por la Junta en octubre del 2009 y que quedó prácticamente en el cajón. El Proyecto Guadalquivir o la Gran Ruta Interior de Andalucía, firmado por Junta, empresarios y sindicatos, nació con el reto de invertir 500 millones en cinco años en proyectos de sostenibilidad. El Gobierno calculó que 300 emprendedores podrían beneficiarse de ello

----------


## ben-amar

El PP dice una cosa en Sevilla y otra muy distinta en Madrid.
Se nos niega a los andaluces, por motivos puramente politicos, la facultad de gestionar las aguas que discurren por nuestra Comunidad. 
¿Es posible que quieran hacer con el Gran Rio lo mismo que con el Tajo? Todo sea por atacar a la Comunidad rebelde, la que nunca a dejado que el señorito Arenas nos esquilme

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues yo no estaría muy seguro de que no tuvieran el ojo echado al Genil...

 Eso de que esté lleno... !!!Excedentes, excedentes!!!

El señorito Arenas, ahora debería preocuparse más por haber salido hoy mismo en las declaraciones del caso Bárcenas acusándole literalmente de ordenar pagos en B y sobres siendo Secretario General.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cadenaser.com/espana/arti...srcsrnac_2/Tes

*El Guadalquivir es andaluz*
En el congreso de los diputados, el PP andaluz ha consumado una traición y un error al anunciar su voto en contra

   12-06-2013



El río Guadalquivir es andaluz y lo seguirá siendo por los siglos de los siglos, de una punta a otra de la tierra que baña en el 97% por ciento de su recorrido. Esta tarde en el congreso de los diputados, el PP andaluz ha consumado una traición y un error al anunciar su voto en contra de que las competencias del Guadalquivir sean delegadas a la Junta. Los populares andaluces se han comido y tragado todo lo aprobado por ellos mismos hasta este momento sobre el Guadalquivir, primero en el Estatuto y luego en el Parlamento, después de que el Tribunal Constitucional, tras un recurso a todas luces oportunista y populista el ex presidente extremeño, el socialista, Juan Carlos Rodríguez Ibarra anulara el artículo 51 del estatuto que daba las competencias exclusivas a Andalucía. Hoy en el congreso el Guadalquivir quedará definitivamente en manos del gobierno central, política y administrativamente suyo, aunque sea tan incuestionablemente andaluz. Hoy en Madrid, donde reside el TC centralista y el gobierno centralista se consuma una ofensa además de una injustica política que por otra parte está demostrando que la obediencia a las directrices centralistas de su partido, vuelve a dejar al PP una vez más en cueros. Cada diputado cuando esta tarde vote en el congreso en contra de lo que voto a favor en el Parlamento Andaluz, debe saber que está votando contra Andalucía, la que baña el gran rio andaluz sin discusión, el Guadalquivir, nuestro Guadalquivir. Acercar la gestión de lo que es nuestro ha sido la gran conquista de la democracia española. Y lo que esta tarde perdemos, es justamente eso con respecto al rio sin el que la historia de Andalucía sería otra, o no sería, tan decisivo como eso. Y el PP con su voto a favor, asume y defiende el atropello.

----------


## perdiguera

Con todo el respeto a la postura de ben-amar no se deben delegar las facultades de gestión de las cuencas en las autonomías, bajo mi punto de vista. Los reinos de Taifa fueron el fin del Al Ándalus.

----------


## ben-amar

Mi  estimado Perdiguera, con el centralismo feroz ya vemos lo que ocurre con el Tajo, no somos un Reino de TAifas, somos una Comunidad que quiere defender lo que hay en su tierra.
Ya vemos venir para lo que se quiere una cuenca unica

----------


## perdiguera

Es evidente que no pensamos igual y que nuestros recelos no son los mismos.
Por eso somos personas.
Yo lo veo desde el punto de vista del que ve que hay 17 planes de estudio de historia, de lengua algo menos pero un montón, el nivel de matemáticas se mueve más que un equilibrista entre las distintas autonomías; pasando a otro rincón de diferencias la sanidad es distinta en cada autonomía, para pescar hay que buscar 17 boletines, ahora tu vecino extremeño decide bajar impuestos, a pesar que es la comunidad que más recibe del fondo de compensación, es decir de los demás ¿por qué no dice que devuelve al resto de comunidades el equivalente a lo que baja los impuestos? Hay 17 leyes de carreteras distintas, hay 17 parlamentos y gobiernos que buscan asesores para medrar, que hay 17 épocas distintas para muchas cosas vamos que hay que buscarse un recolector de boletines si quieres tener presencia en todo el territorio nacional.
Eso es lo que a mí me preocupa en general y en el tema del agua en particular me sobran todos los asesores, cargos de confianza y advenedizos que ponen los políticos al frente de unos órganos que sólo deberían estar en ellos técnicos.
Y si los repartimos entre 17 salen muchos, demasiados.
Pongamos el ejemplo del Ebro, si no me equivoco pasa por Cantabria, Castilla León, Rioja, País Vasco, Navarra, Aragón y Cataluña. ¿Quién se queda con qué? ¿cómo han de ser las normas? ¿quién o quienes las redactan? ¿le damos un trozo de río a cada autonomía? ¿cómo se gestionan los desembalses en época de lluvias como las de ahora?
En el caso del Tajo ¿quien decide el agua que se va a Portugal? ¿o la que llega a Extremadura?
Con el nivel de corrupción que hay en las autonomías, en todas, y también en el gobierno y en la oposición, prefiero que esté centralizado.
En este país hay mucha gente que cree que el centralismo es el mal que lo cubre todo, al que hay que achacar todo lo malo que ha ocurrido y tu alusión al trasvase da idea de cómo piensas.
¿De verdad crees que los técnicos de aquella época centralista tuvieron algo que ver con el trasvase? Yo creo que poco, no me confundas un técnico con el técnico que ostentaba un cargo político, este señor en el momento que aceptó el cargo dejó de ser técnico.
En realidad a pesar de lo que se escribe en la prensa, hay que dar pan y circo, no habrá más trasvases, tal y como hoy se conciben. Por una cuestión de votos, simplemente.
Cuando se habla de estos temas hemos de huir de frases hechas o mantras repetitivos. Hay una máxima: el máximo trasvase anual y estamos a final de semestre, es decir que como máximo, si lo aprueban, se llevarán algo más de lo que ya se han llevado, unos 200 Hm3 y en cabecera hay más 900. ¿cuanto quedará a final de año? Nadie lo sabe.
Si por eso estimas que se deben traspasar las competencias a las autonomías yo, lo siento, no puedo estar de acuerdo.
Un abrazo, amigo.

----------


## ben-amar

Amigo mio, te olvidas de algo que es transcendental; el menos del 10% de la cuenca que no discurre por Andalucía es preciesamente en la cabecera.
¿que motivo hay pues para no dar esa competencia? Aparte de ese escaso 10% de la cabecera, el Guadalquivir no vuelve a vertir sus aguas a ninguna otra Comunidad. 
El gobierno no descarta nuevos trasvases, a tenor de las noticias que nos llegan, y los regantes de Murcia ya estan pidiendo mas "recursos externos" (para no usar la palabra trasvase) para la "gran huerta de Europa". Se olvidan de que se aumenta el regadio de forma ilegal pero bien que luego exigen que se les lleve el agua que pidan.
De la primera parte de tu mensaje no comento nada, ni es lugar para ello ni voy a discutir contigo. Somos capaces, ambos, de hablar de esto sin pelearnos pero en privado y en persona cuando nos sea posible

----------


## perdiguera

Me parece perfecto que saquemos fuera del foro nuestras conversaciones.
De todas formas, en lo que has puesto ahora hay bastante para comentar, en otro sitio.

----------


## Luján

Lo siento, Ben-amar, pero ante el artículo 150.2 CE se antepone el artículo 149.1.22º del mismo texto. Si no, se correría con la extraña paradoja de que una autonomía tendría mando sobre las aguas que discurren por otra.

Pongamos el caso, no exhaustivo, del embalse de la Fresneda. ¿Tiene derecho Andalucía de gestionar sus aguas, aún cuando ellas provienen de Ciudad Real? ¿O es que Andalucía solo gestionará el agua que Ciudad Real, Albacete, Murcia o Badajoz le cedan? En este último caso, habría que poner unos caudalímetros en cada cauce que atraviese las fronteras andaluzas, además de que se daría la curiosa situación de que una misma cuenca sería gestionada por dos estamentos Estado y Andalucía. Llevando este caso al extremo, Castilla la Mancha, Murcia y Extremadura podrían pedir su parte del pastel, pues las aguas que irían a parar al Guadalquivir que cayeran en sus territorios, al no ser compartidas con otros territorios más que con Andalucía, podrían a su vez solicitar del derecho a gestionar estos caudales, lo que llevaría al absurdo de que una sola cuenca se gestionaría por no ya dos, sino cuatro estamentos diferentes, cuatro Comunidades Autónomas para gestionar una cuenca.

Como ves, no me meto en política ni en trasvases. No hace falta.

Las aguas que salen al Atlántico por San Lúcar de Barrameda provienen de cinco comunidades autónomas diferentes, por tanto, es el Estado, a tenor del artículo 149.1.22º de la Constitución Española, el que ha de hacerse cargo de la gestión de la cuenca.

A todo esto, hay que añadir el artículo 16 del Texto Refundido de la Ley de aguas, que define una cuenca hidrográfica como indivisible a efectos de gestión. Si bien es cierto que el artículo 17 de este mismo texto abre la puerta a una cesión, esta se debería limitar tan solo a la tramitación de autorizaciones referentes al DPH.

----------

